# Seapora aquariums



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently went to a LFS that had a ton of cheap tanks that were made by a brand called Seapora. The owner said its the same company that makes Deep Blue. Anybody have any idea if their any good or not? I cant find any info online about them. I would really really like to splurge and buy a 65 that they have on sale for 130. But I havent heard many good things about Deep Blue if thats true what the owner said.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a few Deep Blue tanks. One just started leaking. I'll pm you with a vendor review, since they aren't allowed on here.


----------



## jimmeh lee (Dec 24, 2012)

The 40 breeder in my journal is from seapora. My LFS owner said also said that they made deep blue's tanks, but that these were better quality. "You don't want a deep blue" is what he said when I asked lol. Compared to other 40 breeders at petsmart/petco, the glass is lined up much better and the black silicone is much neater. It also has a center brace, something I couldn't find in other brand's 40b and eliminates the bowing that they're known for. I'm a fan of the tank so far, but also haven't had it for all that long.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Well thats good to hear. Thanks for the info.


----------

